
700 from 82nd at Joint Base Andrews. 1400 more to be mobilized, issued bayonets - vinnyglennon
https://twitter.com/jimlaporta/status/1267926498629074947
======
non-entity
This is where my brother is stationed. He mentioned to me that they had a
shitton of people sent in the past nights

Id hope to see better discipline from the military than what we've seen and
heard from police forces all over the nation, but we'll have to see.

~~~
BatFastard
I would say the police have shown amazing restraint and discipline. And where
they have been violations, they have been quickly dealt with. With the
exception of D.C last night.

~~~
djaque
"Police brutality supercut videos go viral"

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/style/police-protests-
vid...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/02/style/police-protests-video.html)

~~~
BatFastard
Of course they do! People want sensationalism. The reality is that do it right
999 times out of a 1000 and the one time you fail it ends up all over the
news. We can't honestly expect perfection from our police forces, but we can
hope the failures with be learned from and punished accordingly.

